# Gazebo roof



## Anonymous (20 May 2006)

Hi

I have been playing with Sketchup for a while and have finally succeeded in producing something useful!! 

Anyway here it is...


Top View, I am going to try and get some kind of thach effect for the finished article.







Underside view 1






Ridge details. This part took a lot of messing around. I finally found that by creating components, rotating to create pairs, intersecting with model and finally deleting all the unnecessary lines it finally worked.





Any comments welcome, especially _constructive_ criticism.

If anyone wants the model, let me know.

Great product by the way, I am currently in the "loving it" stage having been through many ups and frustrating downs!!!

Cheers

Saint


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 May 2006)

Hi Saint

I can't offer you any constructive criticism, but I can say that I am impressed. Well done.

Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (21 May 2006)

Saint, good work. It sounds like you figured out the component thing. An amazing time saver, eh? Intersect with model is also a handy thing to know for all sorts of 'fitting'.

Here's a site that has some pretty nice textures. You might find one that works as a thatch texture. Lemog3d 3D Textures


----------

